# New computer, monitor doesn't work, help please



## gokorahn (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright, so I have all my parts, put it together, had a guy check it over, then plugged it in. The L.E.D's turn on, the fans kick in, and my disc drive opens and closes, but I have no monitor. I am using integrated until my gpu comes in Monday, so not sure if that's the problem. I can't think of how to fix it, since I tried making sure it was plugged in, had power to the monitor, and everything i could think of, but nothing worked. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2012)

Try playing around with different monitor setups (if possible) to try and isolate the problem. If you've got any spare Graphics Cards lying around, you may want to throw one in there and test it out. Make sure everything is connected correctly (I know, stupid, but maybe something got loose), and try isolating the problem. All new hardware is a pain, 'cause you have no idea what's wrong. Hopefully the problem is something simple and nothing is dead.


----------



## Schecter (Jan 20, 2012)

Start to troubleshoot then.
If you or someone you know has another computer, plug that monitor into it and see if it works. Them go from there, at least you will be able to narrow the problem.

At this point it could be a multitude of problems.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 20, 2012)

The monitor works on my old pc, and they are right next to each other. I could steal the GPU from my old pc to test it, but its way too late to try that tonight. Could my mobo be bad even though everything else is getting power? I'll triple check everything tomorrow, but my cousin who builds pc's said everything looked fine to him.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 20, 2012)

Assuming you have a PC speaker, is it making any beeps after you power it on? Also, re-seating the memory is a good first step for whenever a boot fails with a new system.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I figured out my mistake, the 12v ATX isnt plugged in, though my cousins said something about it too, but didn't plug it in, and I don't see the connector. Will not plugging that in make everything but my screen work?​


----------



## Onnes (Jan 20, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I think I figured out my mistake, the 12v ATX isnt plugged in, though my cousins said something about it too, but didn't plug it in, and I don't see the connector. Will not plugging that in make everything but my screen work?​



I assume you're talking about the 8-pin CPU power connector. To be honest, I've never booted a system without that present; I'm surprised that the CPU fan would even come on with that thing not present.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, without the 12V connector (either four-pin or eight-pin), the computer will power on, but not POST (boot). This is because the processor isn't getting enough power to operate - It _needs_ the 12V connector.

To elaborate a little, you can actually also _power on_ a computer even if it's missing a processor. It just won't _do_ anything. Same deal.

As for the CPU fan, the CPU fan is powered by the motherboard alone, much like PCI cards and other things are.


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, you might want to plug that in.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah, my mistake then, now I need to find the 12v ATX plug, cause I can't find it [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif, Helvetica]right[/FONT] now : /​


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you sure the powersupply has the necessary plug?  If you went cheap or reused an old one, it may only have a 4pin and it could be insufficent.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 20, 2012)

I have this, just bought, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004W2T2UQ/ref=oh_o04_s02_i02_details Though I can't find the plug. I only need a 4pin one too


----------



## shteev (Jan 21, 2012)

There's no way Corsair didn't put a 4 pin on that. Is it modular? You may have to get the cable and plug it into both the PSU and the Motherboard. Just keep looking, you'll find it.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll check again tomorrow, thanks for all the help. Also, what does modular mean? I'm new to this, and rather stupid about it


----------



## Onnes (Jan 21, 2012)

That PSU you listed should let you break apart the 8-pin connector to get a 4-pin.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 21, 2012)

Onnes said:


> That PSU you listed should let you break apart the 8-pin connector to get a 4-pin.



Not literally break, mind you, just slide apart one way or the other.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 21, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> Not literally break, mind you, just slide apart one way or the other.



Why do I get the impression that you've actually seen someone physically tear apart a power connector?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 21, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Why do I get the impression that you've actually seen someone physically tear apart a power connector?



I work in computer and Internet tech support.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 21, 2012)

Huh, I have that PSU, I'm powering an i5 2500k with it and it certianly does have an 8 or 4 pin ATX 12v connector.  He probably has it seperated into two 4 pin connectors and thusly can't identify it.

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/484/cx600connectors.jpg

Look at that image, the second connector tabled 'EPS/ATX12V'.  You want that.  Some mobos only take 4 pin so that connector can seperate into two, it should have a snap or a little plastic rail or something so you can connect them into one.


----------



## Takun (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha I did this with my first machine.  There was a covering on the second half of the CPU pins, so I only half plugged it in.  Knew right away it was that.

If you can take a pic we could definitely solve this pretty fast.


edit: Nevermind just use Ashley's pictures.  It's easy to tell.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, it turns on now, just need to locate my windows 7 disc


----------



## Draconas (Jan 23, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I'll check again tomorrow, thanks for all the help. *Also, what does modular mean?* I'm new to this, and rather stupid about it



The PSU gets only the essential cables on it (motherboard power and something else), any other cables you snap into the PSU, anything you don't need you have to plug in, it eliminates a big bundle of cables that will go unused and you won't have it blocking air flow or just looking ugly.

think this video's worth a look
[video=youtube_share;vm_2RG61hhk]http://youtu.be/vm_2RG61hhk[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG
LINUS

[/fanboy]

Yes, listen to him. He knows his shit.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, my pc is now running, and I got a much better gpu, a Radeon 6850, tight fit though, but its up and running much better than my old Dell


----------



## shteev (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to hear.

Enjoy!


----------

